# Happiness of immigrants in NZ - Survey



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Was reading an interesting article in the NZ Herald yesterday. It surveyed a lot of immigrants to measure their happiness with life in NZ. Filipinos are the happiest with a happiness level of 6.8 out of 10 before arriving and 8 out of 10 after living here a while. The next happiest were South Koreans (7.9/10) and Brits (7.9/10). The least happy were Indian immigrants (6.9/10) and immigrants from the US (7.2/10).

Full article :
Survey: Filipino migrants happiest in NZ, Manurewa Auckland's happiest electorate - National - NZ Herald News


----------

